# Brand New Prop



## poison (May 12, 2008)

Heres my NEW PROP "CLOWN IN THE BOX".
Turn down the light and turn up the volume!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh my God!!! I almost @#!! myself when he came out of the box. That is an awesome scare, it is so big and loud. I didn't really expect it to bust out the front of the box either, that makes you jump even more. Just awesome!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

WOW...outstanding...love the pop out, jump into your face, crazy sound thing!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Cool! Will this be for sale?


----------



## poison (May 12, 2008)

*Yes It Will!*

Yes it will.
Click on my link and you can a bunch of NEW PROPS.


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

That is friggin' great! Nice job!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

OMG, that's awesome!!!!!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

That's an awesome prop!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG, he is SO in your face. That would scare the crap out of an unsuspecting visitor.

Hmmm, could use something like that at the front door to get rid of those pesky salesmen


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Very cool Adam! I saw this a couple days ago and was blown away!
Very nice job!
:jol:.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

*awesome clown*

Very nice job on the prop.I actually had an idea of doing something similiar to that but never got around to it.Keep up the great work.

Every day to me is HALLOWEEN!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

If that doesn't make someone pee themself, nothing will.


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

Very nice job I love the way it comes out of the front also


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Popping out the front of the box is genius! Great Stuff!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Awesome prop!! I wish I could afford something like that.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

That's wicked awesome. I love how the top clatters like he's gonna pop out the top then, bam he comes out the front. Very clever use of misdirection, I love it.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Very, very cool. 

Love the way it looks and love the movement. Good job.


----------



## traditionprincess (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow! If I had that happen to me in a haunted house I would be on the floor bawling in fear and terror!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

WOW THAT IS SOOO COOL!!!!! I love how it comes out the front instead of the top, thats unexpected and makes it better!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> OMG, he is SO in your face. That would scare the crap out of an unsuspecting visitor.
> 
> Hmmm, could use something like that at the front door to get rid of those pesky salesmen


nice roxy!

seriously, the clown prop is insane! awesome job!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very cool, great job


----------

